# Chargement photos iCloud lent



## Suom (15 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, étant un futur possesseur d'un iPhone, j'ai commencé, il y a deux jours, à uploader mes photos sur iCloud.
Je possède 4,20Go de photos et vidéos, donc cela me permet, pour le moment, d'utiliser le stockage gratuit de l'iCloud.
Sauf que ça fait maintenant deux jours que j'y suis, et en deux jours il y a seulement 99 photos et 20 vidéos qui ont été uploadé, et depuis hier rien ne change, je vérifie plusieurs fois par jours et il n'y a plus de changement...
J'utilise iCloud sur mon PC pour uploader mes photos et vidéos, je n'ai pas une connexion excellente, mais d'habitude je met pas énormément de temps pour uploader le double, voir le triple de Go de ça sur d'autres plateformes de Cloud.

Avez-vous une solution/Savez-vous d'où cela vient ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Patience , c'est parfois très long


----------



## pacific 231 (6 Mai 2019)

Chez moi aussi, ça va très lent. Par exemple j'ai fait des photos sur mon iPhone vendredi soir, ce n'est que ce matin que je les ai enfin sur mon Mac.
À part la patience, y-t-il d'autres moyens?


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Mai 2019)

Ouais : arrêter d'utiliser cette daube !


----------



## Chris K (6 Mai 2019)

C'est un téléphone qui non seulement rencontre des qualités de connexions variables au fil de tes déplacements mais en plus doit économiser sa batterie. J'imagine que cela concours à la lenteur d'un chargement sur iCloud. Non ?
Qu'en est-il la nuit si tu le laisse en charge ?


----------

